# Winter Dog Shows



## tris blu (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of any open shows in the Westcountry? I have a whippet and an English Toy Terrier that I would like to show...haven't done it before so not looking for Championship Shows.

Thanks


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

have a look on penney pine .they print the schedules for down here .i think theres a couple at bath and west over xmas or newton abbot end of january ,ive got a whippet i show


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello
Theres Newton Abbot & South Devon Canine Society Open Show on Sarurday 31st January at The Matford Livestock Centre, Exeter - closing date for entries is Friday 12th December. There is Exonian on 6th December at the same place but your too late to enter - maybe you could come and have a look, even pick up some shedules for future shows.

I show my Irish Setter. Where in the Westcountry are you??

Puppy Love


----------



## tris blu (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for info. I had seen the Newton Abbot show but she will be about three weeks short of six months and no doubt they will pick that up...?

I live between Liskeard and Bodmin on the edge of the moor. Looked at Penny Pine which was really useful. I would love to show my Jack Russells but they are all miniatures...somthing I have been dong for nearly 30 years! But nobody in the ring would look at them as they prefer the bigger ones with bigger bones. Don't know if there is a JRT club somewhere.

Are people generally friendly at these pedigree shows as I am not into all the titivating....not that you can do much to an ETT or whippet! Unless of course they have just been rabbiting!

Keep me posted!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

hi looks like st austell at wadebridge in feb would be ok for you ,theres no jrt club down here ,the countrymans weekly is your best bet for them or me pml ,theres a family dog show at land drake on the 7th i could give you more details if your interested,theres no working shows untill after the season ,lol but i know a great gang of lurcher ppl from cornwall ,which might be more your sceen ,we have a good laugh racing .showing and camping ,if you go st austell ,ill be happy to say hi


----------



## tris blu (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi
Thanks so much for your help. Could you give me more details. I can be contacted directly at [email protected]

Would be great to meet up


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive sent u a email:thumbup:


----------

